# Notary Services in Saudi Arabia



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

Can someone guide me from where I can get photocopies of originals notarized in Saudi Arabia? Preferably in Makkah or Jeddah. Thanks

Br,
Ali


----------

